# Finally, a video of the Haunt...



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I am finally getting around to posting some video clips of the haunt. I had one hidden camera in the dark. I taped both nights of the haunt, but lost most of the footage when someone pressed record after the tape had rewound, so it was erased except for the last 20 minutes. Here is one clip, I will upload some more soon.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's another good one...

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The quality of the recording may not be much, but the material is solid gold... that was great! Good scares there, and lotsa fun... that's what it's all about!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

pure terror!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think the video flipping all the time is scary just in itself.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome. I love screams in the night hehehehe Now, THATS what's it's all about


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like your tots had a great time. How many people are in your haunt?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Actors live for the sound of applause, but screams, now there's real music!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks. Between scare actors and switch operators, I'd say we had about 20-30. Mostly teens. Here are pics of all that helped. http://oct31man.com/2007pics.htm


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL they screamed so loud! nice job dude.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

LMAO that's great


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics 31, even though vids are short they kinda cool in that scratchy way makes it more creepy


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, the lighting was bad. I wanted dim lights, but everyone kept turning them off. I will not let that happen again this year. Too dark.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

oct31man said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the lighting was bad. I wanted dim lights, but everyone kept turning them off. I will not let that happen again this year. Too dark.


No night vision on your camera? Walmart has some very good and inexpensive cameras that have night vision and sound, as well. The type that you mount on walls, etc. I bought one two years ago and tested it out. But, I have yet to actually use it in the haunt. I'm gonna make another effort to this season.


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

lol now that was funny!!!! lol all i could hear was screaming and a chainsaw all the way throught the vid. looks and sounds like a nice haunt!!!!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Video has been moved or deleted?


----------

